# Would all nations get together to fight an alien force ?



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Let us suppose an alien species is coming and declares war against the people of the planet Earth , we have 10 days before the war begin , do you believe all the conflicts on Earth would stop ? All nations of Earth would get together to fight them ? 
any opinions ?


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

depends. if i could make more money siding w/ the aliens i might side w/ them.

i'd defo try to play it to my advantage.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Some nations may benefits from the Aliens and join them


----------



## Skyrazer (Sep 9, 2009)

foadi said:


> depends. if i could make more money siding w/ the aliens i might side w/ them.
> 
> i'd defo try to play it to my advantage.





aaabbbccc said:


> Some nations may benefits from the Aliens and join them


3 cheers for mankind....

:rock: :gunz: :banana:


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

North Korea , Cuba would join the Alien forces LOL


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

I, for one, welcome our new alien overlords.


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Although it would be nice the answer is no. It would require the idea of "humanity" and we as a species are no where near that. 
One great thing thou is that it would blast nearly every religious idea all to hell.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

If mankind's survival was at stake sure. When everyone is in deep sh*t, they are more likely to put aside their petty differences and work toward a common goal especially if it is their life on the line.


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

Not a chance! 

Although those who would resist would be small irrelevant nations. 

Likes of USA, China, Russia, Britain, Japan, France, Germany would all hook up i'm sure.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ecological said:


> Not a chance!
> 
> Although those who would resist would be small irrelevant nations.
> 
> Likes of USA, China, Russia, Britain, Japan, France, Germany would all hook up i'm sure.


You would be surprised. When Hurricane Ike hit my city and left me without power for a week nearly everyone in my apartment complex was helping each other out.

And this is coming from someone that hates people in general.


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

diablo234 said:


> You would be surprised. When Hurricane Ike hit my city and left me without power for a week nearly everyone in my apartment complex was helping each other out.
> 
> And this is coming from someone that hates people in general.


You've stumped me! :nuts:


----------



## wonkcerbon (Sep 1, 2004)

yes,
plz just watch Independence day if you dont belive me..


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Someone should move this thread to an internal section, where the aliens can't read!


----------



## pedromarga (Apr 14, 2010)

It depends, do aliens have a death star?


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

No, we could just hire Will Smith and Jeff Goldblum to get rid of the aliens themselves.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Ok... so what about giant sea monsters that might rise up from the ocean, and eat entire buildings in one chomp? Would we all band together to fight off Godzilla?


----------



## frashp2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Must fight against anti-Humanity.


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

The important nations would. USA, China, all of Europe, Japan, etc...
Most of the rest would then fall in line.


----------



## OCPagu (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't think so. At least, the nations from the Non-Aligned Movement would probably remember of Ronald Regan extremely ackward obsession with "an alien invasion leading the world to unite". They would suspect it is a plot by crazy internationalists and secret megalomaniac organizations, like the Bilderbergs, to create a global government and would refuse.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Taller said:


> Ok... so what about giant sea monsters that might rise up from the ocean, and eat entire buildings in one chomp? Would we all band together to fight off Godzilla?


Godzilla is a matter of japanese internal affairs. We should respect that.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

xXFallenXx said:


> The important nations would. USA, China, all of Europe, Japan, etc...
> Most of the rest would then fall in line.


Don't wanna fight side by side with italians though. Back stabbing bastards.


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

KingNick said:


> Don't wanna fight side by side with italians though. Back stabbing bastards.


:lol:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

KingNick said:


> Godzilla is a matter of japanese internal affairs. We should respect that.



True... what if Godzilla AND Mothra rose up at the same time? I worry about things like that.... hno:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

^^ :lol::lol:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Gamera is the one to focus on. Its mercenary and capricious behavior would undermine any accomodation made with Godzilla or Mothra. Gamera would cross any line to ally with aliens and unleash its Daikaiju juju against anyone in its path. Down with Gamera! Burn turtle burn!


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

Can we have a serious discussion here guys? Jeez...


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

xXFallenXx said:


> Can we have a serious discussion here guys? Jeez...


You're trying to have a "serious discussion" regarding fighting aliens? Not going to happen. lol.

In any event, it would depend on what the aliens are like. Some countries might prefer them to their current government. Maybe most countries.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

xXFallenXx said:


> Can we have a serious discussion here guys? Jeez...


A serious discussion on fighting aliens?


----------

